

The Flip Side of Entrepreneurship - far33d
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/08/on-the-other-ha.html

======
altay
wow, that's the best thing i've ever read on his blog. and it wasn't written
by him.

------
augy
I would rather miss a market than put out something I was not fully proud of.

~~~
davidw
I don't know if that's the right attitude, although it 'sounds good'. I've
seen a lot of people do pretty well with less than perfect stuff. Perhaps it's
better to get out there and try, and fail, rather than aim for perfection and
never even really try.

~~~
augy
The product does not have to be perfect, for this would assure a missed
market. The creator should, however, have a great deal of pride in the
products or services produced. This will lead to more conviction when it comes
time to raise money and get costumers, which will further the chances of
success.

~~~
davidw
Maybe that's an argument for offloading that kind of work to a marketing guy
who is somewhat in awe of the technology, rather than engineers, who are more
likely to be thinking about ways it could be improved, rather than sitting
around being proud of it;-)

~~~
augy
I think you might be right. First impressions are important, but maybe you
just have to release something that is worth improving upon.

------
spiralhead
excellent article. I agreed with most of it--especially about startups
attracting freaks and misfits. I can vouch for that. haaha

